# Fire HDX Today's Special on QVC 9/27



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I got a sneak peek email and the 7 inch HDX is going to be the Todays Special Value on QVC on the 27th.

It looks like $169.95 for the 16 GB, plus a charger, case (not really very good looking in my opinion), and a stylus.  It looks like they also have the 32GB and the 64GB.

It should be available at midnight.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Usually QVC's tech deals aren't that special, but this offer appears to be the current model, $29.05 cheaper. 

Anyone purchasing it?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I missed the 1st 15 min's, but watched the rest of the show. The price is fantastic! Same tablet that I got last year & is still the current 7" model this year.less money than the zon. I don't like the case, but I suggest if you are going to get it, get it now. At least they are not jacking up the price to include the accessaries.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I caved and ordered the 64 .  Not crazy about the case.  Will buy another one at Walmart.  Finally can have my music downloaded and have space.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm glad. You got a great deal.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I just ordered the 16 gb for Mom's birthday. I saw the special when it first aired but was initially going to get her the new 6" version. However, I casually mentioned that I was going to buy one for myself (wink, wink) and she said the smaller size was too small for her. So....

They still have all of the colors and gigs available but the price is now $10 more. I'm not too keen on the case but it'll do until I can find a better one for her. She just lost her original version Fire last week and has been talking about buying a refurbished one because she misses it. Can't wait to surprise her with a new and improved one


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's fantastic! You were so clever. Let us know mom's reaction.


----------

